# VIBRATION WHEN ACCELERATING!!!!!



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

Had my 2" lowering springs installed today, and now during acceleration I've got a lot of vibration. The harder the punch, the harder the vibration. It didn't have any vibration before I had it lowered. The mechanic said it is the cv axle on the drivers side and needs to be replaced. If that is the cause wouldn't it have done it before the drop?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

When you lower the car, the angle of the inner CV joint changes. It's possible that this is the problem if the joint is worn.

Lew


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

also if ur running on stock shock/struts...muhahahah good luck....you'll find yourself going to the auto store to get brand new shocks/struts....


----------

